# Can I get an RRV after my 176 expires?



## Snozzle12 (Aug 13, 2013)

It expires in June 2014 but I understand that the residency per se doesn't expire just the right to return to Australia.

Basically I am thinking of returning to Oz to live but I won't be able to fulfil the 2 years thing before June 2014. I'm hoping that I can get a RRV but in late 2015 or early 2016 with two years of 'residency' behind me, part of which will be after the 176 expires. 

Obviously this means that after June 2014 I won't be able to come and go from Oz for just over a year of so until I can fulfil the RRV requirements.

Thanks.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Snozzle12 said:


> It expires in June 2014 but I understand that the residency per se doesn't expire just the right to return to Australia.
> 
> Basically I am thinking of returning to Oz to live but I won't be able to fulfil the 2 years thing before June 2014. I'm hoping that I can get a RRV but in late 2015 or early 2016 with two years of 'residency' behind me, part of which will be after the 176 expires.
> 
> ...


*Hello Snozzle12,*


You will need to apply for a Resident Return Visa if want to leave Australia and return after your current visa expires.

*More info here:* Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)

Hope this helps...
*
All the best with your application.

Icriding*


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Snozzle12 said:


> It expires in June 2014 but I understand that the residency per se doesn't expire just the right to return to Australia.
> 
> Basically I am thinking of returning to Oz to live but I won't be able to fulfil the 2 years thing before June 2014. I'm hoping that I can get a RRV but in late 2015 or early 2016 with two years of 'residency' behind me, part of which will be after the 176 expires.
> 
> ...


Assuming you enter Australia before your visa expires you can stay as long as you want without getting an RRV. You'll only need that if you plan to leave and return. You may qualify for a 1 year RRV in certain circumstances if you do not meet the 2 year residency requirement, see the DIAC site linked above for more information.


----------



## arm1967 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have my visa (Sub class 136 independent) issued on 16 Dec 2008.
I made my first entry in April '09 with my Family and stayed for a week (with Family) and alone for more than a month(alone) and returned back and in India since than.
Now entry is allowed up to 15th Dec 13.
I am a Civil Engineer, worked in Gulf and India.
I have two children Daughter 16 yrs and son 9 yrs.
Need to know-
1.Can I extend my entry date beyond 16th Dec 13?
2.How is the job market in Oz now?
3.What is the period required to find a job?
4.Any support available (a) Financial; (b) In finding a job other than centerlink.
5.Is centerlink really helpful?

Thanks

Anil


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

No you can not extend the final entry date. You can apply for a return residents visa but it looks like you do not qualify. If you enter Australia before dec 13 you can stay forever and only need a return residents visa when you wish to leave Australia but if living there you will at some point qualify for one. 

Point is DIAC does not want to waste visas on people who do not use them to live there and are keeping it as a second option. If you do not use it you effectively lose it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

arm1967 said:


> I have my visa (Sub class 136 independent) issued on 16 Dec 2008.
> I made my first entry in April '09 with my Family and stayed for a week (with Family) and alone for more than a month(alone) and returned back and in India since than.
> Now entry is allowed up to 15th Dec 13.
> I am a Civil Engineer, worked in Gulf and India.
> ...


1. No you cannot extend the date.
2. Have a look on seek.com.au and mycareer.com.au to see what the job situation is for your field.
3. At least three months. Sometimes longer. But most people find something by the six month period.
4. No not for skilled migrants.
5. No since you need to have been resident in Australia for at least two years to qualify for most Centrelink assistance.


----------



## arm1967 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Rrv*

Originally Posted by arm1967 View Post 
I have my visa (Sub class 136 independent) issued on 16 Dec 2008.
I made my first entry in April '09 with my Family and stayed for a week (with Family) and alone for more than a month(alone) and returned back and in India since than.
Now entry is allowed up to 15th Dec 13.
I am a Civil Engineer, worked in Gulf and India.
I have two children Daughter 16 yrs and son 9 yrs.
Need to know-
1.Can I extend my entry date beyond 16th Dec 13?
2.How is the job market in Oz now?
3.What is the period required to find a job?
4.Any support available (a) Financial; (b) In finding a job other than centerlink.
5.Is centerlink really helpful?

Hi,

I was unable to relocate to Australia during my last five years duration of visa but now if I relocate in Dec 13 ( on 10th Dec ) and my visa is only valid till 15 Dec 13 -

1. Will I be allowed to enter with such a short remaining visa validity?

2. What is the condition(in terms of minimum stay) for getting RRV - for instance if I stay there and if I have to come back for short duration due to some emergency; will I be allowed to return back?

Need to know urgently in order to plan.


----------



## arm1967 (Aug 29, 2013)

arm1967 said:


> Originally Posted by arm1967 View Post
> I have my visa (Sub class 136 independent) issued on 16 Dec 2008.
> I made my first entry in April '09 with my Family and stayed for a week (with Family) and alone for more than a month(alone) and returned back and in India since than.
> Now entry is allowed up to 15th Dec 13.
> ...


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear oz bound 12... 
The 3 month RRV is for how long? 1 year or ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

A 3 month return residents visa lasts 3 months of course! When it expires you will have no visa for entry unless you apply for another return visa. 

You can enter Australia up until the date it expires with no problem. 

If you are living in Australia and need to leave you might be granted a 3 month return residents visa allowing you to go overseas for 3 months only. If you do not return it is highly unlikely you would later be granted another. 

After you have been living in Australia for some time you will qualify for a 1 year visa and later a 5 year visa.


----------



## arm1967 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks lot Shel and Ozbound.

Which is the right forum to ask for formalities regarding renting a house?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Here, what would you like to know?


----------

